# Chewing gum



## jackhjharding (Mar 4, 2007)

I was wondering if chewing a lot of gum is bad for you? I can get through a pack of 10 sticks in a day. Is this bad? (the gum is sugar free)


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 4, 2007)

jackhjharding said:


> I was wondering if chewing a lot of gum is bad for you? I can get through a pack of 10 sticks in a day. Is this bad? (the gum is sugar free)



nope basically 0 calories if u dont swallow the gum. sugar free no salt.. no worries 

i do the same thing. cures my sweet tooth


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2007)

There is some belief that sugar-free gum still causes an insulin release.


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> There is some belief that sugar-free gum still causes an insulin release.



I wonder why there is no study on this. Would seem to be a very easy one to undergo.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 4, 2007)

what about mints? because I heard they make your breath fresher?


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 4, 2007)

great quiting tobacco would be impossable for me without it


----------



## jackhjharding (Mar 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> There is some belief that sugar-free gum still causes an insulin release.



What does this cause?


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Mar 5, 2007)

jackhjharding said:


> What does this cause?



Reduced insulin sensitivity


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

jackhjharding said:


> What does this cause?





Chronic frequent secretion of insulin _can_ lead to "dulled" receptor sites in skeletal muscle tissue leading to no absorption of glucose into the muscle tissue, leaving it in the blood. Which ends up in high blood sugar aka type II diabetes.

...I think.


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2007)

I used to have 10-12 of sugar-free gum a day. and kept losing weight.. just make sure the rest of your diet is good.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Mar 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Which ends up in high blood sugar aka type II diabetes.



Which is basically a huge exageration as there have been no studies etc and chewing chewing gum (sugar free at that) is not going to hugely desensitise your receptors that are responsible for insulin secretion


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Martinogdenbsx said:


> Which is basically a huge exageration as there have been no studies etc and chewing chewing gum (sugar free at that) is not going to hugely desensitise your receptors that are responsible for insulin secretion



I never said that chewing gum does that. I was explaining why he may want to be concerned about insulin secretion.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> what about mints? because I heard they make your breath fresher?



Thats true, I heard that shit as well.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 5, 2007)

Sugar-free gum usually contains sugar alcohols, which would count as equivalent to a percentage of sugar. It's not much but if you want to be really picky or if you eat a lot of gum then it may be something you might want to avoid.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Mar 5, 2007)

Excess consumption may have a laxative effect..

Didnt for me tho, i used to go thru a pack a day..

If your breath is like death, then perhaps brush your teeth more often?

I brush 3x a day, even have a toothbrush and paste at work


----------



## rac_box (Mar 7, 2007)

eating lots of chewing gum may have laxative effects .. be very very careful


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 7, 2007)

rac_box said:


> eating lots of chewing gum may have laxative effects .. be very very careful



i love laxative effects it makes me wash my draws more often


----------

